# Teneis alguna idea de parlantes sony??



## cmontoya (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola amigos 

Desde hace como 2 años e tenido celulares sony ericsson, lo que pasa es que me hace falta los parlantes tipo mps-70.

Sera que algun plano o circuito que amplifique la señal de cel sin necesida de alimentacion (me refiero a conectarlo ala luz)???
Un dia probe unos mini parlantes COBY  y lo conecte al cel pero no suena casi nada........despues conecte un parlante con un plu y suena muy pasito

Sera que hay alguna forma de hacer unos parlantes  sony ericsson y que suene mas o menos duro?????????
MUchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 5, 2011)

> Sera que hay alguna forma de hacer unos parlantes sony ericsson y que suene mas o menos duro?????????



si energia con que  amplificar, yo pienso que seria como querer que un coche (de combustion interna) funcione sin gasolina...

quizas usando baterias... y un amplificadorcito he vistos unos hasta con un 555 o lm386 bien sencillos


----------

